# Can I get in trouble for a price match mistake?



## Blockmind (Jul 25, 2021)

Concerned about something fishy that happened recently, I am sure everyone is familiar with the people who buy apple products on gift cards. I've worked in electronics for over a decade (Target has always been a decent second job) and our store started hard limiting how many apple products they can buy. They always price match their purchases with some other place like costco or best buy. After ringing them up I realized I had been matching the price for the wrong size of watch, they totally pulled a fast one on me with utter confidence and I matched like 4 of them. It never flags for supervisor approval on the new POS. So after they left I had the leader print the receipt to hand over to AP, since they recently started collecting receipts on the apple people. 

My question is--has anyone ever gotten in serious trouble for goofing up a price match like that?
Now I'm wondering if they've done that before.
cheers 😑


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 25, 2021)

you should be fine


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2021)

Did you used the price match app? You should limit 1 watch per guest.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2021)

You should be fine. We don't match to Costco though.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 25, 2021)

Yetive said:


> You should be fine. We don't match to Costco though.


Pretty sure we do.  In-store match if the Costco is within 25 miles of your store,  Item must be in-stock and identical down to the size, color, model number, and brand.


			https://target.scene7.com/is/content/Target/GUEST_91afff7a-a95e-452a-828c-b0122be2eef9


----------



## Blockmind (Jul 25, 2021)

Word, thanks guys! Yeah I limit 1 watch per guest, the problem is they bring in a whole family of people haha. It doesn’t seem to be a problem but I will be paying closer attention next time 🙄


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 25, 2021)

Always verify with the price match app.. if the price match app doesn’t find an exact match with UPC then it’s not a valid price match. As always check it’s in stock and limit to one price match per item per guest. I never honor price matches without directly verifying myself (especially on Apple products). A guest showing me the price is not sufficient enough.

you won’t get in trouble but don’t make a habit of it and you’re fine. Just be careful on high value price matches


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2021)

Yetive said:


> You should be fine. We don't match to Costco though.


We do as long as the price isnt hidden behind a members only banner on their site.

OP— you won’t get in trouble probably but next time do not do a price match without verifying it in the price match app. That guarantees you see the exact model.


----------



## Logo (Sep 2, 2021)

If guest bought item in one target  can they go to another store to price match if they realize after the fact it was cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 3, 2021)

Logo said:


> If guest bought item in one target  can they go to another store to price match if they realize after the fact it was cheaper elsewhere?


Yes but NOT the same day they bought it


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Sep 3, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yes but NOT the same day they bought it



What if it's the exact same product/spec but model number is slightly off by a couple letters or number? I know some products are identical but model # are sometimes changed to be exclusive to retailers. Not sure if this was done to keep track of sales or to block from price matching particular products.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 3, 2021)

TargetsDaddy said:


> What if it's the exact same product/spec but model number is slightly off by a couple letters or number? I know some products are identical but model # are sometimes changed to be exclusive to retailers. Not sure if this was done to keep track of sales or to block from price matching particular products.



I've price matched things, at the register, what were slightly different as you describe, but it also fell within our empowerment rules.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 3, 2021)

See in that situation? Our store policy is exact match.  So model numbers and everything. I've denied matches for the model number in my hand being x123, and the one the guests showing me is x132 .  Do i know the differences?  Nope. But i do know that's not a exact match.


----------



## SallyHoover (Sep 3, 2021)

Under empowerment I might do it for a nominal amount - under $5 for an over $20 item.  For anything else I explain that it has to match exact.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 3, 2021)

Yea, since i worked in tech all of my matches were always big numbers.


----------



## SuperTarget (Sep 3, 2021)

Our store has been forgiving in the past on price matches but as of late we haven’t been accepting as many. Currently if is doesn’t show on the price match app (exact UPC match) then we wont price match it. Exception is we will always match Target.com price but for competitors it MUST come up on the app on the myDevice.


----------



## Logo (Sep 3, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yes but NOT the same day they bought it


Why not same day and where is it written?


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 3, 2021)

Logo said:


> Why not same day and where is it written?



You can't do same day returns from different stores. The system won't allow it.


----------



## Logo (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh no it will.  I did it and then was told it was a scam and shouldn't have honored because it was same day.  And maybe they were right cuz dude didn't bat an eye when he had to pay the sales tax. Original store is a tax free state.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2021)

There are scammy reasons we don't do same day returns or price matches from other stores.  If you were not told about it, you really cannot be held accountable. Afaik, it is not in any official Target training. Now you know better and can do better.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 4, 2021)

Logo said:


> Oh no it will.  I did it and then was told it was a scam and shouldn't have honored because it was same day.  And maybe they were right cuz dude didn't bat an eye when he had to pay the sales tax. Original store is a tax free state.


It will, yes, but we shouldn’t, because you can scam the system in many ways that we shouldn’t post publicly.

as for slightly different model number, i will also do it if it’s a small difference and I don’t feel like arguing but any high value I explain it must be same model and offer to help them find it


----------



## DBZ (Sep 4, 2021)

Logo said:


> Why not same day and where is it written?



AP might know where it is written.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 4, 2021)

It is written in our price match policy AFAIK


----------

